# New fishy



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

eating with in 30 min of being placed in the tank

him stoping by to say hi









eating









Hanging out with his new bud's









Dose anyone else have one? If so i would love to see your pic's and hear about your experances with them.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Sweet Angel, What size tank you got her in, cuz those Annularis' get huge...Also, they are very succeptable to ich. That this is awesome though...how much, if you dont mind me askin.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Incredible! An annularis and a moorish idol. Awesome fish you have there.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wow that looks like a great fish...really nice color as well as ur other fish


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice tank.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

how long have you had the idol?


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

thats a crazy looking fish danm i gotta start a sw tank


----------



## blackmask (Aug 30, 2006)

nice tank man


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

wow, those are some great fish you have in your tank. thanks for sharing.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Man that fish has some crazy blue color. Cool looking fish for sure. Good luck.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL FISH! congrats!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

awsome fish man


----------

